# 14th Century France help



## lwhitehead (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi I need help with 14th Century France, I want to set some historical mystery series about former Knight's Templar now a Domincan Monk.  The French Hold over the Church and stuff like that,



LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 19, 2016)

Um folks this is the time period of the accursed kings series, the first mystery novel starts with the death of the Last Grandmaster of Knight's Templars.


LW


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello L

You may want to have a read of Barbara W. Tuchman's _A Distant Mirror_. This is a fairly detailed, one volume Penguin history of the period you're researching.

It seems people weren't very nice to one another in France in the fourteenth century.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 19, 2016)

Got it home in Hardcover, what I need to know is that in 1314  Four years after my Templar entered the Daminican Order they had mystics in this order, Templars were considered by some to use mysticism despight the fact that this order was famous for running the inquisition.

I still need help,

LW


----------

